# التركيب الداخلى لكل مكونات الدائرة الهيدروليكية.download



## jouini87 (31 أكتوبر 2009)

* الاسطوانة تشرح التركيب الداخلى لكل مكونات الدائرة الهيدروليكية من خلال قطاعات ورسم ثلاثى الابعاد وكذلك خطوات فك وتركيب الاجزاء الداخلية للمضخات والصور توضح ذلك*​* 














و رابط التحميل
*http://www.4shared.com/file/13974332..._Software.html
*http://www.2shared.com/file/8289580/..._Software.html*


----------



## علي الفاضلي (31 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور و جاري التحميل


----------



## عمراياد (31 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا بارك الله بك


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (31 أكتوبر 2009)

ربنا يكرمك يا باشمهندس الف شكر


----------



## gotei (8 نوفمبر 2009)

thank you very much,works great


----------



## كريم6230 (8 نوفمبر 2009)

عزيزىjouini87 
لقد قمت بنقل موضوعى بنفس الشرح والصور واللينكات دون الاشارة الى صاحب الموضوع الاصلى او الاستئذان منه والموضوع باسم اسطوانة هيدروليك لاول مرة على المنتديات العربية
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t157358.html


----------



## م/محمد صلاح عوض اب (8 نوفمبر 2009)

ياريت تغير الروابط وتضع روابط اسهل وشكرا على العمل


----------



## وائل عبده (10 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرااااااا


----------



## وائل عبده (10 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## فارس الميدان (8 مارس 2010)

شكرا جدا أنا طالب بكالريوس هندسة ومحتاج مكونات الدائرة الهيدروليكية للحفار ممكن تساعدني


----------



## jouini87 (8 مارس 2010)

فارس الميدان قال:


> شكرا جدا أنا طالب بكالريوس هندسة ومحتاج مكونات الدائرة الهيدروليكية للحفار ممكن تساعدني


مرحبا أخي الكريم
هذ WEB SITE التي ستفيدك إن شاء الله 
http://www.kenkenkikki.jp/special/no01/e_index.htm
http://www.kenkenkikki.jp/zukan/e_exca_h00.html


----------



## naserr (8 مارس 2010)

الموضوع جيد جدا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابو رائد (8 مارس 2010)

جاري التحميل

وجزاك الله خير


----------



## jouini87 (14 مارس 2010)

thxx


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (14 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## محمد فريد فتحي (24 مارس 2013)

رهيب والله رهيب
مين يشبهك يا ملاك 
رهيب والله رهيب


----------

